#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Escolha de balanceador de link, dlink x cisco x mikrotik

## beirsdorf

Olá pessoal, mais uma vez procurando aqui achei uns balanceadores, desta vez estou querendo fazer o loadbalance funcionar apenas como backup, qual desses escolho para colocar um adsl 2mb + link de 6mb?

- Cisco: Roteador Cisco / Linksys, 2 Portas WAN + 4 LAN + VPN + RV042 - R$ 587.90 em MercadoLivre

- Rb 750: ROUTERBOARD RB 750 MIKROTIK LOAD-BALANCE JÁ CONFIGURADO - R$ 300.00 em MercadoLivre

ou Dlink lb604: Router Load Balance DI-LB604 4 Lan e 2 Wan - R$ 298.80 em MercadoLivre

Aguardo opniões dos mais experientes. abraço a todos.

----------


## Geeek

Nenhum deles amigo, compre uma RB 750g e configure você mesmo a sua necessidade.

----------


## beirsdorf

essas regras eu consigo aqui no forum?

----------


## sostenes

tem vários tópicos e tutoriais completos sobre LB com MK aki,e so vc adaptar as sua necessidades.
Mikrotik Balanceamento

----------


## Geeek

> essas regras eu consigo aqui no forum?


 Sim com o Mestre Rampanelli https://under-linux.org/f227/pcc-bal...r-m4d3-131343/

----------


## beirsdorf

valeu pessoal, vou comprar uma dessas

----------


## 1929

Tem um da Tp-link com 4 wan. Está desempenhando muito bem aqui.
O Pcc também durante um tempo foi legal. Depois começou a ficar lento. Mas vou ter que voltar nele uma hora destas para resolver.
Pois o tp-link só tem estas 4 portas.

E tem outro da Cisco com 15 portas e que dá para configurar até 7 como WAN. O preço fica em torno de 1500,00.
Só não achei agora o modelo dele. Mas quem usa só elogia este Cisco.

----------


## iverton

use uma rb 750g e configure o pcc com o programa para tal https://under-linux.org/f227/program...tml#post460258

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigo eu iria de Cisco ou RB750g muito bem configurada.

----------


## DUHbnu

Use uma RB como sugerido; ou compre Load Balance pronto:*

Roteador Load Balance 4 Portas Wan 4 Links Cpu Intel 533mhz* TL-R488T ± R$495,00 

Se quiser algo da pesada com QOS, firewall, VPN´s, controle de banda, etc... [ Roteadores DrayTek Vigor3300 - IK1 Tecnologia ] o DRAYTEK Vigor 3300 é realmente excepcional.

----------


## 1929

Achei a referencia do Balance Cisco 16 portas.
Até. 7 portas configuraveis como WAN,

Modelo RV016, mais ou menos 1.500,00.
Tenho o Tp-link, que trabalha muito bem, mas estou de olho neste Cisco , pelo número de portas.

----------


## pkmc

Se for optar por Mk uma boa opção seria a RB-450G por ter maior poder de processamento.
Ou então uma RB-800 + ROUTERBOARD DAUGHTERBOARD RB/816, que fica realmente EXCELENTE, pois vai contar com 19 portas Lan.
Tendo em vista que RB-1000 (descontinuada) ou RB-1100 está em falta

----------


## mktguaruja

Caramba eu to bem afastado dos ultimos meses, mais eu não sabia que a rb1000 ja tinha se descontinuado, que coisa ruim. Ainda mais com rb1000 em falta.

Eu ainda fico com a mesma resposta antes, RB ou Cisco. Atualmente estou trabalhando em uma grande empresa de telecom, usam somente cisco cara o barato é muito top 3gb/s facil facil... hehe
Para não dizer que não usam nada Opensource, eles usam o nagios.



> Se for optar por Mk uma boa opção seria a RB-450G por ter maior poder de processamento.
> Ou então uma RB-800 + ROUTERBOARD DAUGHTERBOARD RB/816, que fica realmente EXCELENTE, pois vai contar com 19 portas Lan.
> Tendo em vista que RB-1000 (descontinuada) ou RB-1100 está em falta

----------


## 1929

> Caramba eu to bem afastado dos ultimos meses, mais eu não sabia que a rb1000 ja tinha se descontinuado, que coisa ruim. Ainda mais com rb1000 em falta.
> 
> Eu ainda fico com a mesma resposta antes, RB ou Cisco. Atualmente estou trabalhando em uma grande empresa de telecom, usam somente cisco cara o barato é muito top 3gb/s facil facil... hehe
> Para não dizer que não usam nada Opensource, eles usam o nagios.


 Qual Cisco eles usam? O RV016?

----------


## mktguaruja

Entao 1929, eles usam link da embratel e fazendo redundacia no cisco junto aos huawei. No caso eles fazem load somente backup. Pois o link principal deles é 3gb/s com varios outros de 1gb/s por cmts. O loadbalance deles seria mais para backup. Vo verificar o modelo e depois posto aqui.

----------


## beirsdorf

valeu pela ajuda pessoal, acho que vou com o tplink, pelo o fato de nao ter que inserir regras e tal, to procurando praticidade.  :Smile:  vou acompanhar aqui as discursões

----------


## iverton

eu ainda acho que rb450g + balance pcc melhor que d-link

----------


## beirsdorf

com certeza, mas e o tp-link vc não acha legal?

----------


## iverton

sim d-link,mas ao meu ver ficam limitadas as configurações. com um mk tens "n" possibilidades para o equipamento, server vpn(ovpn, pptp,l2tp), regras flexiveis, tunelamentos eoip pppoe e por ai vai...

----------


## mktguaruja

iverton, é tp link que ele falou, rsrs

Então ficar meio limitado fica, ele não tem a flexibilidade de uma RB mais as chances de da problemas, é menor. Vemos aqui no fórum que tem membro que tem o tplink, e não troca por nada.

----------


## iverton

Poxa, pensei em tp-link e digitei d-link, kra essas coisas tem muito link. hehehe
poxo disse que esse balancer é bom, mas na minha opinião ficaria com uma rb, mas atende plenamente o propósito

----------


## mktguaruja

rsrs sem problemas, com a rb tem muito mais flexibilidade e mais processamento. Então tambem prefixo ela, so que quando começa a da pau da muita raiva.. rsrs

----------


## beirsdorf

ehehe, esse é o pro.

----------


## danilosceu

tem um programa aqui no forum mesmo, muito legal, ja fais tudo pra vc.

----------


## p4ulo182

Depende muito dos PROS!

Eu uso Load a 2 anos exatamente, nunca me deu problemas.

----------


## Handrigo

> Use uma RB como sugerido; ou compre Load Balance pronto:
> 
> *Roteador Load Balance 4 Portas Wan 4 Links Cpu Intel 533mhz* TL-R488T ± R$495,00 
> 
> Se quiser algo da pesada com QOS, firewall, VPN´s, controle de banda, etc... [ Roteadores DrayTek Vigor3300 - IK1 Tecnologia ] o DRAYTEK Vigor 3300 é realmente excepcional.


 
eu usso um TP link aqui muito bomm

mais gostei desse Vigor 3300 q o amigo indicou ... custa em media 1,250 no MERCADO LIVRE ...

diz q tem um poderozo firewall

olha o site ae pra quem quizer ...

e vou presquizar dobre esse outro cisco q tem 8 portas wan né deve ser melhor e por 1500 compensa pega o cisco ;D

abraços

----------

